# AFI 2017



## Jason Hedy (Mar 9, 2017)

Hey everyone!  I didn't see a thread for AFI this year (maybe I missed it), so I made one if anyone's waiting for admissions decisions or interviews.  Kinda late in the game to start a thread for this, but I'd like to meet everyone who applied for all the different disciplines!


----------



## BadouBoy (Mar 9, 2017)

Hey Jason! I applied for Directing and had a skype interview last month. It's late but better late than never right?


----------



## Heisenberg91 (Mar 9, 2017)

Screenwriters get decision on April 4.


----------



## Cortezbros. (Mar 10, 2017)

I'm assuming all of the AFI directing interviews are over, right?


----------



## BadouBoy (Mar 10, 2017)

Cortezbros. said:


> I'm assuming all of the AFI directing interviews are over, right?


According to the spreadsheet, there's two on the 14th so no.


----------



## Nora (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi Afi candidates! Thanks for creating this thread, was checking out posts with Afi posts.  I am an international applicant and scheduled to have an interview on March 14th via Skype for directing program.  Wondering if anyone could kindly share their interview experiences here. That will somewhat ease the tension)))


----------



## Heisenberg91 (Mar 11, 2017)

Nora said:


> Hi Afi candidates! Thanks for creating this thread, was checking out posts with Afi posts.  I am an international applicant and scheduled to have an interview on March 14th via Skype for directing program.  Wondering if anyone could kindly share their interview experiences here. That will somewhat ease the tension)))


 
Interview was a relaxed conversation: what kind of movies do you like, how do you feel about rewriting, how will you fund your MFA...


----------



## Nora (Mar 12, 2017)

dvxdm said:


> Hey Jason! I applied for Directing and had a skype interview last month. It's late but better late than never right?


 Do you mind sharing your interview experience?)))) I'm catching up with watching recent films to get myself into the mood of upcoming interview. Not sure whether this is good tactic though))) getting nervous


----------



## Nora (Mar 12, 2017)

Heisenberg91 said:


> Interview was a relaxed conversation: what kind of movies do you like, how do you feel about rewriting, how will you fund your MFA...


Great to know it was relaxed one! Question about funds must be the tough one. I tend not to think about it till I have to...


----------



## Heisenberg91 (Mar 12, 2017)

Nora said:


> Great to know it was relaxed one! Question about funds must be the tough one. I tend not to think about it till I have to...



Actually, they just kind of mention the funds, not focusing on it a lot. 

They asked me about the film industry in my country, how do people get into it... 

Other questions were: what did your parents think of your decision to pursue screenwriting , how do you feel about rewriting...


----------



## BadouBoy (Mar 13, 2017)

Nora said:


> Do you mind sharing your interview experience?)))) I'm catching up with watching recent films to get myself into the mood of upcoming interview. Not sure whether this is good tactic though))) getting nervous



Ha! I watched Touki Bouki, one of my favorite films right before my interview (it was over Skype) and it was a beautiful experience. I think the nervousness heightened my senses and made me really take it all in. It was great motivation.

Anyway as @Heisenberg91 said, it really is just a relaxed conversation. They asked me to say something about myself, then what I felt I could have done differently in my portfolio submissions, who my favorite directors were, films I've watched and books I've read recently. They did also ask how I plan to my fund my degree- I guess it's important since it seems to run across the answers I've seen. They also asked if I had any questions (I always ask 2 or 3) and then that was it.

The interviewers were very friendly and patient, unlike my other interview where they literally told me they were in a hurry. As cliche as it sounds I'd say just relax and be yourself.
All the best!


----------



## Nora (Mar 13, 2017)

dvxdm said:


> Ha! I watched Touki Bouki, one of my favorite films right before my interview (it was over Skype) and it was a beautiful experience. I think the nervousness heightened my senses and made me really take it all in. It was great motivation.
> 
> Anyway as @Heisenberg91 said, it really is just a relaxed conversation. They asked me to say something about myself, then what I felt I could have done differently in my portfolio submissions, who my favorite directors were, films I've watched and books I've read recently. They did also ask how I plan to my fund my degree- I guess it's important since it seems to run across the answers I've seen. They also asked if I had any questions (I always ask 2 or 3) and then that was it.
> 
> ...


I will have to watch that film myself, intrigued with its description! 
thank you so much for extensively sharing your experience with us, good luck to you!!!
Have you applied to any other schools? 
I only applied to AFI, as most appealing out of all. I also liked the vibe of Calarts, but not to the extent of taking time to apply. Was going through some serious hardships at the time of application and thus was able to try my first and only choice with AFI. Will see how it goes. Cheers for now!


----------



## SaltyDornishman (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm too anxious to sleep. So, it seems to me that no interview is aligned with no admittance... I hope I get an interview :/


----------



## BadouBoy (Mar 18, 2017)

Nora said:


> thank you so much for extensively sharing your experience with us, good luck to you!!!
> Have you applied to any other schools?


You're welcome. I also applied to NYU and the Kino Eyes program in Europe. I really wanted to apply to UCLA and Columbia, but funding opportunities was on the top of my priorities.


----------



## Heisenberg91 (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm a little concerned about the controversy regarding AFI's dean. Anyone know anything about this ?


----------



## SaltyDornishman (Mar 20, 2017)

Heisenberg91 said:


> I'm a little concerned about the controversy regarding AFI's dean. Anyone know anything about this ?


So, I just looked this up and it concerns me, primarily because I am currently in a small film program that is going through it's own period of transition. There's a lot of politics and bureaucracy involved that has sort of made talking about our program somewhat awkward. And it just feels like all of the current students are being shafted and the problems won't be fixed until after we've all graduated. It really makes some of the students (including myself) feel as though we aren't getting the most out of our program or what are program could be (which I guess is contradictory). I would hate to graduate from one program like that just to find myself in another one. Maybe AFI's issues will be solved quickly. I hope so.


----------



## Heisenberg91 (Mar 20, 2017)

SaltyDornishman said:


> So, I just looked this up and it concerns me, primarily because I am currently in a small film program that is going through it's own period of transition. There's a lot of politics and bureaucracy involved that has sort of made talking about our program somewhat awkward. And it just feels like all of the current students are being shafted and the problems won't be fixed until after we've all graduated. It really makes some of the students (including myself) feel as though we aren't getting the most out of our program or what are program could be (which I guess is contradictory). I would hate to graduate from one program like that just to find myself in another one. Maybe AFI's issues will be solved quickly. I hope so.



Damn. That sounds terrible. AFI was my number one choice. But now I don't know.


----------



## BadouBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

Heisenberg91 said:


> I'm a little concerned about the controversy regarding AFI's dean. Anyone know anything about this ?


It came up back when it happened here and a one of the site members in AFI commented on it. Check the thread Big Shake Up @ AFI


----------



## SaltyDornishman (Mar 21, 2017)

Received an email regarding financial aid not too long ago. Could be nothing, but at least AFI is stirring.


----------



## revolotus (Mar 21, 2017)

I just got the AFI Financial Aid info as well. I'm over here looking at every piece of information like I'm going to divine some deeper meaning from it. April 4 is too far away.


----------



## ireneyang (Mar 21, 2017)

Uh-oh... I didn't hear anything regarding financial aid (and I applied for it) @SaltyDornishman @revolotus what did it say?


----------



## SaltyDornishman (Mar 22, 2017)

It was very general. Just outlining the costs of the program and how to go about paying for it.


----------



## BadouBoy (Mar 22, 2017)

Didnt get that email either. hmm.


----------



## SaltyDornishman (Mar 22, 2017)

Do you think it could have something to do with you both being international applicants?


----------



## Heisenberg91 (Mar 22, 2017)

SaltyDornishman said:


> Do you think it could have something to do with you both being international applicants?



I'm international too, no email. I think it's because we're not eligible to apply for financial aid.


----------



## Heisenberg91 (Mar 22, 2017)

AFI said that the dean is stepping down, and that they are looking for a new dean and hope to have him in place before the start of the new academic new year. They also said that the 'transition would not affect fellows'.


----------



## BadouBoy (Mar 23, 2017)

Heisenberg91 said:


> I think it's because we're not eligible to apply for financial aid.


Ah, yes. For some reason, I confused "financial aid" with "scholarship", which is what I think @ireneyang meant.



Heisenberg91 said:


> AFI said that the dean is stepping down


Wow, I didn't know that. On the one hand, I'm kind of relieved because a lot of people seemed to be unhappy with him. But then again, it feels unsettling to be (potentially) joining the Conservatory at such an unstable time.


----------



## Heisenberg91 (Mar 23, 2017)

Wow, I didn't know that. On the one hand, I'm kind of relieved because a lot of people seemed to be unhappy with him. But then again, it feels unsettling to be (potentially) joining the Conservatory at such an unstable time.[/QUOTE]

Agreed, it is a little unsettling. But his stepping down seems to be a climax to the crisis. Now students can only hope for a good new dean.


----------



## valhallaman (Mar 27, 2017)

Hey! I applied to the Producing program and have an interview coming up. I was curious if anybody could relate to me their experience as well as what the pitching aspect was like?

Thank you!


----------



## boopthatnose (Mar 30, 2017)

valhallaman said:


> Hey! I applied to the Producing program and have an interview coming up. I was curious if anybody could relate to me their experience as well as what the pitching aspect was like?
> 
> Thank you!



Hello, I applied to Producing too, just had the interview. It was really easygoing, so much so that Neil and Betsy forgot to ask about my pitch, I think? We talked about everything (they even wanted to know if I could drive, yes I can!), but they were mostly interested in my background/career switch, why filmmaking and the usual questions found in the Film School Interview Questions WIKI.

I referred to an older post in this forum on prepping for the pitch which I can't seem to find now. I wanted to properly credit the OP who linked this video which I thought was helpful.

As regards the decision notification, before the interview, I spoke with Jill from Admissions, who was also very friendly, and she mentioned that we will hear back by 1 May 2017. But at the end of the interview, Neil and Betsy mentioned that some decisions could arrive as early as next week, if not the following week.

Good luck!

Edit: By way of clarification, the decision notification was with reference to applicants of the Producing discipline. I am not sure about the others. Sorry about that!


----------



## SaltyDornishman (Mar 31, 2017)

Will all applicants be notified on the 4th or just Screenwriting applicants? I haven't been invited to interview (editing applicant) but I still wonder when I'll get any sort of decision notification.

ETA: Producing applicants will possibly be notified later. I can't remember but when did producing and screenwriting apps need to be in?


----------



## revolotus (Mar 31, 2017)

Screenwriting was Jan 10, but that was an extended deadline.


----------



## boopthatnose (Mar 31, 2017)

SaltyDornishman said:


> ETA: Producing applicants will possibly be notified later. I can't remember but when did producing and screenwriting apps need to be in?



Producing deadline is 1 April 2017. Hence the late decision notification.


----------



## _tylerdurden_ (Apr 1, 2017)

I got an interview for cinematography in a few weeks. I told myself that if I got this I wouldn't troll the film school threads because I've been down this road before for undergrad and it totally wasn't healthy......aaaaaand I lied. So hello everyone! Best of luck to you all!!!


----------



## paolz317 (Apr 3, 2017)

Got in for screenwriting! I'm waiting for some financial aid info but this is definitely my top choice. 

Looking forward to planning for roommates!


----------



## Heisenberg91 (Apr 3, 2017)

paolz317 said:


> Got in for screenwriting! I'm waiting for some financial aid info but this is definitely my top choice.
> 
> Looking forward to planning for roommates!



Hey when did you get the email? Are you an international student?


----------



## Nora (Apr 3, 2017)

paolz317 said:


> Got in for screenwriting! I'm waiting for some financial aid info but this is definitely my top choice.
> 
> Looking forward to planning for roommates!


Wow!!! Congrats!!! That's a great news!!!thanks for sharing, means decisions are already being made.
Good luck to us all waiting for the results!!


----------



## Radick (Apr 3, 2017)

Tomorrow is the day for all directors. Good luck to all!!! Keep posting once you hear anything.


----------



## Radick (Apr 3, 2017)

Does anybody know what time will they be reaching out to us, if...?


----------



## paolz317 (Apr 4, 2017)

Heisenberg91 said:


> Hey when did you get the email? Are you an international student?



I got a call yesterday evening around 8 EST (I'm in VA) and nope! But I was told decisions were going out today - not sure whether or not that applies to all the disciplines, but good luck everyone!


----------



## revolotus (Apr 4, 2017)

Radick said:


> Does anybody know what time will they be reaching out to us, if...?


I plan to start freaking out at noon here (9am PT), but I imagine it could be any time today.


----------



## paolz317 (Apr 4, 2017)

Pretty sure they'll be e-mailing and not calling. That's what I was told yesterday at least - that we'd be getting our decision letters today


----------



## valhallaman (Apr 4, 2017)

Hey all! Excited to say that I was accepted to the Producing Program and accepted! AFI was the only school I applied to so I'm beyond excited!!!


----------



## paolz317 (Apr 4, 2017)

valhallaman said:


> Hey all! Excited to say that I was accepted to the Producing Program and accepted! AFI was the only school I applied to so I'm beyond excited!!!



Did you get an e-mail or how did you find out? Also, where you given your financial aid/scholarship decisions?


----------



## valhallaman (Apr 4, 2017)

paolz317 said:


> Did you get an e-mail or how did you find out? Also, where you given your financial aid/scholarship decisions?



I received an email about it from admissions. They told me that I won't be receiving my packet with anymore information until May since I applied for a scholarship.


----------



## paolz317 (Apr 4, 2017)

valhallaman said:


> I received an email about it from admissions. They told me that I won't be receiving my packet with anymore information until May since I applied for a scholarship.



Aw man so no financial aid/scholarship info until May? That's super frustrating.


----------



## revolotus (Apr 4, 2017)

Just got my letter naming me as an alternate for screenwriting. Good luck today, guys!


----------



## Heisenberg91 (Apr 4, 2017)

Admitted to AFI Screenwriting.

@valhallaman I also applied for a scholarship but email says that I will receive packet shortly. Guess that means I didn't get a scholarship.


----------



## valhallaman (Apr 4, 2017)

Heisenberg91 said:


> Admitted to AFI Screenwriting.
> 
> @valhallaman I also applied for a scholarship but email says that I will receive packet shortly. Guess that means I didn't get a scholarship.



It could just be different decisions on different disciplines? Also, early May maybe counts as "shortly?". Congrats though!


----------



## Heisenberg91 (Apr 4, 2017)

valhallaman said:


> It could just be different decisions on different disciplines? Also, early May maybe counts as "shortly?". Congrats though!


Thanks, congratulations to you too!


----------



## BadouBoy (Apr 4, 2017)

admitted for directing!


----------



## boopthatnose (Apr 4, 2017)

Admitted for Producing!


----------



## Comedynerd (Apr 4, 2017)

Accepted for Screenwriting with scholarship!  Congrats everyone!


----------



## germbug (Apr 4, 2017)

Got my acceptance this morning! I haven't heard anything about scholarship though (anyone know when we'll hear about this?) so I'm thinking I'll have to decline the offer and accept at LMU.


----------



## Radick (Apr 5, 2017)

dvxdm said:


> admitted for directing!


Have you applied before and been rejected or it's your first time? I was rejected from AFI yesterday and it hurts... Any advice? PM me if you are ok with it - would love to hear your story.


----------



## SaltyDornishman (Apr 5, 2017)

germbug said:


> Got my acceptance this morning! I haven't heard anything about scholarship though (anyone know when we'll hear about this?) so I'm thinking I'll have to decline the offer and accept at LMU.


What did you apply for?


----------



## _tylerdurden_ (Apr 6, 2017)

Radick said:


> Have you applied before and been rejected or it's your first time? I was rejected from AFI yesterday and it hurts... Any advice? PM me if you are ok with it - would love to hear your story.


For undergrad I applied, interviewed and was rejected from UCLA TWICE. It was really hard. The second time I applied to everything I could because I believed in it. Don't let it discourage you. You made it this far! The second time I was admitted to USC, but film school isn't the only way to make it. You obviously have talent, so keep at it!


----------



## Zeno (Apr 6, 2017)

Radick said:


> Have you applied before and been rejected or it's your first time? I was rejected from AFI yesterday and it hurts... Any advice? PM me if you are ok with it - would love to hear your story.



Please do not get discouraged. First, this is a weird field in that it's not a pure meritocracy. With film schools, there are so many factors that influence how and who they select for a limited number of slots. I agree with tylerdurden here that it's all about perseverance putting your talent out there. Check out the google sheets at how one applicant doesn't interview and is rejected by a less competitive program and, yet, gets interviewed/accepted at a more competitive program. At a certain level, it's a crapshoot. And frankly, film school is half the battle. These younger students are in a for a wake up call going smoothly from an undergrad film program into an esteemed grad film program, thinking that they have it made in the film business post-graduation. Statistically, most of them will either end up doing a mid or lower-level job in the film business; the rest will get discouraged or life will intervene and they'll drop out of the business and pursue another field. It really comes down to you: your ideas, your determination, and your making strategic decisions at critical stages. The other thing you need is other interests. Not only will this help you keep your sanity but it will make you a better storyteller.


----------



## Radick (Apr 7, 2017)

SaltyDornishman said:


> What did you apply for?


SaltyDornishman, TylerDurden and Zeno, 
I applied to USC, UCLA and AFI - all three rejections. Appreciate the encouragement. I have decided to print out all three rejections letters and frame them and put them up on the wall. Every time I look at them now I sit down and start working on my next short. I promised myself to have as many films (of course quality films) made at the end of the year as AFI's 1 year fellows and then perhaps I will apply again. 
R


----------



## Zeno (Apr 7, 2017)

Radick said:


> SaltyDornishman, TylerDurden and Zeno,
> I applied to USC, UCLA and AFI - all three rejections. Appreciate the encouragement. I have decided to print out all three rejections letters and frame them and put them up on the wall. Every time I look at them now I sit down and start working on my next short. I promised myself to have as many films (of course quality films) made at the end of the year as AFI's 1 year fellows and then perhaps I will apply again.
> R


You should absolutely apply again and be sure to cast a wide net. Most importantly, get feedback! On everything from your films in the interim to every piece of your application materials. I recommend a script consultant, college professor friend, and, if possible, take one of these professional programs like at UCLA. Friend of mine on here, Louweaver, says they encourage admissions officers to give your materials more than a sidelong glance.


----------



## SaltyDornishman (Apr 8, 2017)

Radick said:


> SaltyDornishman, TylerDurden and Zeno,
> I applied to USC, UCLA and AFI - all three rejections. Appreciate the encouragement. I have decided to print out all three rejections letters and frame them and put them up on the wall. Every time I look at them now I sit down and start working on my next short. I promised myself to have as many films (of course quality films) made at the end of the year as AFI's 1 year fellows and then perhaps I will apply again.
> R


I think that is a good goal to have.


----------



## SaltyDornishman (Apr 20, 2017)

Editing notifications will go out on May 3.


----------



## Roberto Casaletti (Apr 30, 2017)

Applied for editing and had a pretty alright interview. Glad that the wait is almost over. Come on May 3!


----------



## SaltyDornishman (May 1, 2017)

Just got my rejection email.


----------



## Roberto Casaletti (May 2, 2017)

So I've been accepted into the Editing program! Can't wait to meet all of my fellow filmmakers at AFI!


----------



## revolotus (May 2, 2017)

Was just offered a spot in Screenwriting - I don't know who gave up their spot, but thank you! I am beyond excited!


----------



## Zeno (May 2, 2017)

revolotus said:


> Was just offered a spot in Screenwriting - I don't know who gave up their spot, but thank you! I am beyond excited!


Congrats, Revolotus! I interviewed for the screenwriting program with Anna Thomas. Really like her and her work. It's quite a program. Be curious to know if they offered you a scholarship. I ask because I've been told Columbia redistributes its scholarship resources for those offered a spot off the waitlist depending on whomever gave up their spot. Nevertheless, both AFI and Columbia University have tuition that is not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Nosefuratu (May 5, 2017)

Hi all! I have been put on the alternate list for directing. Anyone know how late they might pull people from that list?


----------



## paolz317 (May 10, 2017)

Anyone heard back from AFI after submitting their deposits? They mentioned a facebook group for fellows and I'm eager to start finding roommates and living arrangements


----------



## Roberto Casaletti (May 27, 2017)

paolz317 said:


> Anyone heard back from AFI after submitting their deposits? They mentioned a facebook group for fellows and I'm eager to start finding roommates and living arrangements



I received an email saying that further information for Fellows would be sent to me early next week.


----------



## revolotus (May 29, 2017)

Zeno said:


> Congrats, Revolotus! I interviewed for the screenwriting program with Anna Thomas. Really like her and her work. It's quite a program. Be curious to know if they offered you a scholarship. I ask because I've been told Columbia redistributes its scholarship resources for those offered a spot off the waitlist depending on whomever gave up their spot. Nevertheless, both AFI and Columbia University have tuition that is not for the faint of heart.


Yeah, they said that no scholarship money was available at this point, but funds could open up depending on how the makeup of the class shifts in the coming months. Unless something changes I'm all in on loans, but it's gotta be done...


----------

